# 3 Memberships available-Middle GA 938 Acres



## Hogguide (Apr 15, 2006)

3 Memberships available-Middle GA 938 Acres
(Maybe able to stretch to 4 people but unsure of that)

Only 3 members will be allowed on this lease. (3 Total)
 Macon GA area. Land consists of 200 acres of cotton fields. (Yes, deer do eat the leaves off of the cotton.) Cotton is the only thing that can be grown without the Hogs eating the fields. Remainder of the land is 15+ year old pines that have been thinned (every 5 th row) and burnt this year.
About 1/2 of the land is Old Growth Natural Swamp that has never been cut. There is a good road system and a couple of 4 wheeler bridges to gain access to the swamp. 
There is a place for a camper, electricity, water and an outhouse. (An old timey one with the quarter moon cut in the door).

This will be a lease from Opening day of deer season (rifle& muzzleloader) until the deer season goes out on Jan 15. No Bow hunting will be allowed, no turkey hunting.

This land is QDM and has been intensively managed for such. 130-140 class deer have been taken off the property including a nice one last year.

There are More than 50 deer stands on the property that are hunt able. 8-10 of them already have permanent Handing deer feeders with pole and concrete bases.
These are maintained year around. 

No limit on the hogs.

Landowner will provide and plant 12-15 food plots that range from 1-2 acres up to about 5 acres.

Pull in your camper, this is a ready to hunt lease. This is a working farm less than 1/2 mile from the Ocmulgee River about 10 miles from Macon GA.

This is some of the finest property available in the middle GA area. It is just south (1 mile) of the Bond Swamp National Wildlife Refuge (part of the Piedmont)

This has just become available and will not last long.

$7000.00 for 900 acres.

There are an abundance of hogs and deer on this area.
More info:

hogguide@bellsouth.net or 478.256.3448 Cell.

Thanks for looking.
Hogguide


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Apr 15, 2006)

Why isnt there any bow hunting allowed, that is the actuall opening day of deer season??


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 15, 2006)

Do I read this right? 3 members on 938 acres for $7,000. for 4 months. That comes up to $2,333. per hunter.
On property that allows no bowhunting or turkey hunting and is populated by 130 to 140 class bucks?


----------



## Hogguide (Apr 16, 2006)

Bowhunter24 said:
			
		

> Why isnt there any bow hunting allowed, that is the actuall opening day of deer season??



Land owner does not want any bow hunters this year.
Wants the deer to not be pressured prior to opening day of gun season.
HG


----------



## Hogguide (Apr 16, 2006)

Darkhorse said:
			
		

> Do I read this right? 3 members on 938 acres for $7,000. for 4 months. That comes up to $2,333. per hunter.
> On property that allows no bowhunting or turkey hunting and is populated by 130 to 140 class bucks?



Yes, you read it right. Only 3 members. Maybe able to stretch it to 4 but I will not know if that is possible to next week.
$7500.00 comes to $7.99 per acre. 
There are more than 150 sawtooth oaks that have been planted for the last 20 years that are fertilized each year. This has just recently been done. Food plots are planted and maintained by the land owner.
This is a ready to hunt lease. It is steep per person BUT, it will NOT be crowded, you will have over 330 acres per person.
Once you look at theis property, you will be in love with it.
HG


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Apr 16, 2006)

I like the idea of 330 acres a person, but dont like the idea of no bowhunting, my question is if i am leaseing the property just me and 2 other friends, why should the landowner be concerned if im pressuring the deer, which it would be very hard to do with only 3 bowhunters, unless, the landowner himself plans to hunt when im not there???


----------



## Hogguide (Apr 20, 2006)

Still available


----------



## Hogguide (Apr 22, 2006)

Still have a couple of openings.
HG


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Apr 26, 2006)

*Would be interested..except*

no bowhunters allowed!!!!!

Best of luck this deer season.


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 26, 2006)

Bowhunter24 said:
			
		

> unless, the landowner himself plans to hunt when im not there???


Sure sounds like the situation.. 
Is the land owner and his family & friends going to be hunting the place as well as the leasee's?


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 26, 2006)

Hogguide said:
			
		

> Still available



 And probably will be for a long time. Not trying to wet in your cornflakes but most of us average Joes that work our butt's off all year long , just to hunt will never be able to afford that.Also the part about the landowner doesn't want to pressure the deer before gun season , just sounds really fishy to me, sort of one of them deals where they would just show up un-announced..


----------



## Taylor Co. (Apr 27, 2006)

Craig Knight said:
			
		

> And probably will be for a long time. Not trying to wet in your cornflakes but most of us average Joes that work our butt's off all year long , just to hunt will never be able to afford that.Also the part about the landowner doesn't want to pressure the deer before gun season , just sounds really fishy to me, sort of one of them deals where they would just show up un-announced..


Agreed...I bowhunt exclusively so I am out...3-people wouldn't put any pressure....Fishy indeed!


----------



## DIEHARD98 (May 6, 2006)

Sounds like the owner needs @ $7500.00 in property taxes, AND, fully intends to hunt whenever and with whoever he chooses...???????????????


----------



## buckmanmike (Jun 4, 2006)

*landowner lease*

I see nothing wrong with a landowner wanting to lease his land with any and all restrictions attached. He telling you up front the situation. Maybe he cant hunt this year but can next year?


----------



## Hogguide (Jun 5, 2006)

You are nearly right. The owner lives and farms on the property. He has seen a decline in the number of deer and is in the woods EVERY day. This is a tremendous property.
Lease is actually just about $400.00 more than the property taxes on the land. Landowner plants over 15 food plots, Has corn planted now as well as some leftover pennington mix and a Healthy stand of Duranna clover.
There has been bowhunting almost exclusively on this property until this season. 3 gobblers were killed this year with bows. Landowner has shot 1- 20" inside spread in the last 5 years. There are over 150 sawtooth oaks that have been planted and maintained (fertilized) twice each year by the landowner.
SO, YES, the land owner does hunt on the property that he lives on. He is just looking for someone else to help pay the property taxes that would like to hunt on a Prime tract of natural Georgia Land that has been in his family since the Cival war. He is 70 yrs old. He doesn't really need the money and will be in Africa hunting for most of the early part of the season anyway.

This is a Tremendous Property with every thing that you could want in a Hunting Preserve. 
HG


----------

